# Rotten swingset - fixable?



## SculptureOfSound (Apr 20, 2020)

My dad wasn't around when I was growing up so I'm using that as my excuse for not being handy. 

Anyhow I bought a swingset on FB marketplace and I think it was misrepresented. No pics of or mention of rot, but all 12 of the 4x4 posts (it's a big set with multiple forts and accessories) have rot on the bottom 4 or so inches, some bad enough that they could easily be broken up with your fingers.

Is there any easy/cheap/structurally sound way to fix this without replacing each entire post? I was thinking if I cut off the 4 inches from the bottom and then made a new 4 inch piece from a new post and bolted it on with multiple brackets, although I'm not sure the hardware I'd need. 

I want a safe play set for my boy so don't want to Jerry rig a fix that isn't safe. If you bought something like this and then found out there was severe rot would you look for a refund? Not sure what to do...starting to think I should push for a refund and just get a really nice new set, althought it would be about 3x the cost. I thought this was a steal because they didn't show the rot or broken parts in the pictures (one child's slide was broken, one set of rings, and a handful of other boards throughout would *need* replacing).

The price would have been good for a safe/functional set, but now figuring in the extra time and labor - not to mention I don't even know if I can make it safe without a full replacement of every 4x4 post (that would be a deal breaker, I might as well rebuild it all then) has me confused.

Curious to hear what you'd do in the situation. Thanks!


----------



## gzecc (Apr 20, 2020)

Didn't you inspect this before you forked over your money? Didn't you buy this as is?


----------



## SculptureOfSound (Apr 20, 2020)

Sadly no. Due to the quarantine these are all selling instantly (and almost all new swingsets are sold out everywhere).

 The sellers asked for the money upfront. It's about a half hour out, so we went later that day to inspect.  They seem reasonable and I feel would probably give a refund as it appeared they had others lined up to buy (and given that many of these sets have been snatched up literally minutes after being posted I don't have a reason to doubt them. We missed a few other sales despite responding within five minutes of the original post).

Is there a structurally sound way to replace the bottom of the posts (and the bottom frame boards) without replacing the entire post?


----------



## SculptureOfSound (Apr 20, 2020)

For what it's worth the set is still at their house and completely assembled at this time. Earliest I would be able to pick up would be this weekend.


----------



## MTY (Apr 20, 2020)

If it is only 4 inches of a 4X4, I would make the post hole a little larger, drop a deck support concrete pier in and lop 4inches off the post.  Use the deck support that has a square hole for the post to set in.  Depending on the pier, you may be able to lop off an extra inch or two to get good material.  You can also pick up a treatment for the cut end at most hardware stores. 
If you are worried about not having enough post in the ground to prevent uplift, drill a hole slightly smaller that 3/8" and drive a piece of #3 rebar through each post.  The rebar should be the width of the pier.


----------



## peakbagger (Apr 21, 2020)

I would not cut it off straight, cut the posts off at an angle then cut an extension with the same angle. Get a tube of structural glue rated for pressure treated and glue the extensions on and then put in some coated deck screws at an angle perpendicular to the cuts.


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 21, 2020)

Easily repaired.


----------



## SculptureOfSound (Apr 21, 2020)

MTY said:


> If it is only 4 inches of a 4X4, I would make the post hole a little larger, drop a deck support concrete pier in and lop 4inches off the post.  Use the deck support that has a square hole for the post to set in.  Depending on the pier, you may be able to lop off an extra inch or two to get good material.  You can also pick up a treatment for the cut end at most hardware stores.
> If you are worried about not having enough post in the ground to prevent uplift, drill a hole slightly smaller that 3/8" and drive a piece of #3 rebar through each post.  The rebar should be the width of the pier.



Thanks for the idea. this would work, my only concern would be the piers themselves as they would only be a few inches above ground and would be something a young kid could easily fall into and really smash up their head or face.


----------



## SculptureOfSound (Apr 21, 2020)

Bad LP said:


> Easily repaired.



That's what I am hoping to hear....can you go into more detail please?


----------



## johneh (Apr 21, 2020)

peakbagger said:


> I would not cut it off straight, cut the posts off at an angle then cut an extension with the same angle. Get a tube of structural glue rated for pressure treated and glue the extensions on and then put in some coated deck screws at an angle perpendicular to the cuts.


I would not do it this way! 
Cut off the rot . and do a half lap joint to the new section of the post . Bolting then together with a good glue in the joint


----------



## moresnow (Apr 21, 2020)

How the world has changed. Cant give a barrel of oil away. Cant buy a swingset


----------



## Sawset (Apr 21, 2020)

SculptureOfSound said:


> Is there any easy/cheap/structurally sound way to fix this without replacing each entire post? I was thinking if I cut off the 4 inches from the bottom and then made a new 4 inch piece from a new post and bolted it on with multiple brackets, although I'm not sure the hardware I'd need.


My choice:
Hot dip galvanized bracket.
Ground contact rated 4x4
Use pressure treated rated, coated deck screws also.


----------



## festerw (Apr 21, 2020)

johneh said:


> I would not do it this way!
> Cut off the rot . and do a half lap joint to the new section of the post . Bolting then together with a good glue in the joint



Half lap is the way to go I think. Then use a couple of these guys to bolt them together.









						APVST
					

The Outdoor Accents® flat strap can be used to connect two beams together or added to any project as a decorative accent.




					www.strongtie.com


----------



## bholler (Apr 21, 2020)

Half lap and bolt it.


----------



## ben94122 (Apr 21, 2020)

A playset will be in your yard for years.  If you have (or want to acquire) the skills and tools to fix it, great!  If not, don't rush into this purchase--wait for a few months and get one you like.  Particularly since it's still in their yard and they have other interested buyers.


----------



## MTY (Apr 22, 2020)

SculptureOfSound said:


> Thanks for the idea. this would work, my only concern would be the piers themselves as they would only be a few inches above ground and would be something a young kid could easily fall into and really smash up their head or face.


I am not familiar with this set, but the last one I did had the posts 30 inches in the ground.  That would put the tops of piers 2 feet below the surface.  If this sits on the ground, I would be concerned about it tipping over or collapsing in on itself.


----------



## zrock (Apr 22, 2020)

If you have not picked it up ask for your money back... Or fix it properly Swing sets get allot of side force so doing a cut and patch really is not all that safe, all the legs should be secured to the ground. When i secured mine i had 2ft drill in pegs everything else would work loose. . So to fix it properly and be safe you should replace the entire support. Then when you set it back up give it a good bed of playground gravel to keep the legs out of the dirt and this will help slow down the rott next time.. I had the same issue last year when i went to move my little ones set by the time i priced out all the wood to replace the legs it was not worth it any more.


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 22, 2020)

SculptureOfSound said:


> That's what I am hoping to hear....can you go into more detail please?


Buy replacement post materiel cut the the proper length, drill holes using the current posts as templates and bolt it back together. As you don't have the skill set to feel comfortable with a more challanging repair method like half lapping the repair this is the easiest solution outside of calling a handy man type service.


----------



## bholler (Apr 22, 2020)

zrock said:


> If you have not picked it up ask for your money back... Or fix it properly Swing sets get allot of side force so doing a cut and patch really is not all that safe, all the legs should be secured to the ground. When i secured mine i had 2ft drill in pegs everything else would work loose. . So to fix it properly and be safe you should replace the entire support. Then when you set it back up give it a good bed of playground gravel to keep the legs out of the dirt and this will help slow down the rott next time.. I had the same issue last year when i went to move my little ones set by the time i priced out all the wood to replace the legs it was not worth it any more.


When done properly a repair can be every bit as strong as a full peice.  But it doesn't really sound like the op has the skill set to do it properly


----------



## SculptureOfSound (Apr 22, 2020)

Bad LP said:


> Buy replacement post materiel cut the the proper length, drill holes using the current posts as templates and bolt it back together. As you don't have the skill set to feel comfortable with a more challanging repair method like half lapping the repair this is the easiest solution outside of calling a handy man type service.



I'm thinking I will go this route. It will add a bit to the cost but is the safest/best given my lack of wood working skills. 

Thanks all for the suggestions and advice!


----------



## zrock (Apr 23, 2020)

SculptureOfSound said:


> I'm thinking I will go this route. It will add a bit to the cost but is the safest/best given my lack of wood working skills.
> 
> Thanks all for the suggestions and advice!


Good to hear... don't forget to get some sort of sealer for your cuts and drill holes to help slow down future rott... they make a couple of good post/cut sealers that go on clear so you really cans see it when done..


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 23, 2020)

Our swing/playset just sits on the ground...no buried posts. It was designed that way though, so if this one wasn't then different story, but if it is, then looks like there are several good ideas already posted here...


----------



## brenndatomu (Apr 23, 2020)

SculptureOfSound said:


> I'm thinking I will go this route. It will add a bit to the cost but is the safest/best given my lack of wood working skills.
> 
> Thanks all for the suggestions and advice!


I think this is what I would do too...make sure you get screws/lag bolts that are rated for treated wood. And make sure the wood you buy is rated for direct ground contact...not all treated wood is...and get some sealer/spot treatment to coat the cut ends with...you might have to ask for it, always seems hard to find on the shelf when I go looking for it.
Personally I'd glue the joint along with the bolts/screws too...you'll need construction adhesive rated for treated wood once again...there are plenty of options.


----------

